# Jail Interfaces



## Ophiuchus (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to setup a jail with two IPv4 addresses (both on the same network). One of the IPs is an interface alias and the second one is a CARP. The problem is, the jail seems to be using the CARP interface all the time. Is there a way of making the alias interface working, when the CARP interface is down (or in BACKUP state).

I used to setup a single CARP interface for jails. Since only one CARP interface can be up at a time, I will not be able to access the network from the jail. I want to upgrade current packages and want to do this on the jail with the BACKUP CARP interface.

Thank you in advance...


----------



## ziyanm (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't have much experience with CARP, but you could try to provide NAT to jails on the loopback interface.


----------

